# Bricked??



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Phone froze when trying an overclock setting? Tried rebooting froze again. Tried then to wipe cache and dalvik and install new kernel basically so the kernel settings would go back to stock settings and during kernel install the screen just went black.

Tried then to wipe everything and restore a backup or I might of tried new fresh rom cant remember now but it would get to a certain point then go black and then splash screen would come up and then boot loop. I can get into recovery and hboot for a period of time it seems anyway. If I try and mount system it gives me an error. I haven't tried flashing a RUU from hboot yet is that my only option at this point and cross my fingers?

Whenever I have battery in it will turn on and try and boot on its own, I have even seen it loop into clockwork recovery a couple times.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"00negative said:


> Phone froze when trying an overclock setting? Tried rebooting froze again. Tried then to wipe cache and dalvik and install new kernel basically so the kernel settings would go back to stock settings and during kernel install the screen just went black.
> 
> Tried then to wipe everything and restore a backup or I might of tried new fresh rom cant remember now but it would get to a certain point then go black and then splash screen would come up and then boot loop. I can get into recovery and hboot for a period of time it seems anyway. If I try and mount system it gives me an error. I haven't tried flashing a RUU from hboot yet is that my only option at this point and cross my fingers?
> 
> Whenever I have battery in it will turn on and try and boot on its own, I have even seen it loop into clockwork recovery a couple times.


Yup flashing a RUU is your only option I think. That happened to me twice and I also thought I bricked my phone but no. Just flash a rooted ruu and your going to be fine.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

My best advice is to flash a RUU as long as you can get into hboot , and cut any loses before more damage is done lol if you have any recent nandroids they should work after the restore

But I'm not an expert so wait and see what advice other people have


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> My best advice is to flash a RUU as long as you can get into hboot , and cut any loses before more damage is done lol if you have any recent nandroids they should work after the restore
> 
> But I'm not an expert so wait and see what advice other people have


Ha yeah I was leaning that way but really don't want to lose root or brick because of flashing ruu over rooted device



RichSimplicity said:


> Yup flashing a RUU is your only option I think. That happened to me twice and I also thought I bricked my phone but no. Just flash a rooted ruu and your going to be fine.


Flash an ruu through hboot? Is there a rooted RUU that is flashable through h-boot? I can't flash anything in clockwork recovery, the screen just goes black when it gets to the point, I think, of modifying the system files


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

00negative said:


> Flash an ruu through hboot? Is there a rooted RUU that is flashable through h-boot? I can't flash anything in clockwork recovery, the screen just goes black when it gets to the point, I think, of modifying the system files


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=996616

I know it says outdated, but I've used this a couple times when I was having issues. Use the file described in step 7...

Good luck!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=996616
> 
> I know it says outdated, but I've used this a couple times when I was having issues. Use the file described in step 7...
> 
> ...


I will give that a shot. Thanks. Wouldn't care if I bricked it if Verizon actually had a newer better phone but fact is... they don't right now.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

It won't brick you, just revert you back to froyo. But rooted, so you can flash away once done. 
Oh, you will probably have to update CWR and radios too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would also try a new SD card; sometimes overclocking and/or undervolting can mess with that a lot. Format an SD card you have laying around to Fat32. put nothing but a nandroid on it, and try to restore that. I'd say thats worth a shot before you run an RUU.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> I would also try a new SD card; sometimes overclocking and/or undervolting can mess with that a lot. Format an SD card you have laying around to Fat32. put nothing but a nandroid on it, and try to restore that. I'd say thats worth a shot before you run an RUU.


Too late . But that was a good thought because I did clear my sd card and format it while I was waiting for the RUU file to download.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> It won't brick you, just revert you back to froyo. But rooted, so you can flash away once done.
> Oh, you will probably have to update CWR and radios too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That worked. Thanks again. Yeah I figured I would have to mess with those again but that is easy..I am back and ready to try and break it again besides I got this new fix all file right???

Note to self...phone doesn't like 1.92 overclock.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

00negative said:


> That worked. Thanks again. Yeah I figured I would have to mess with those again but that is easy..I am back and ready to try and break it again besides I got this new fix all file right???
> 
> Note to self...phone doesn't like 1.92 overclock.


Not many of the TB's out there can actually handle that. 1.8 is my stable limit, as soon as I try 1.9 it locks up.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Not many of the TB's out there can actually handle that. 1.8 is my stable limit, as soon as I try 1.9 it locks up.


Mine is stable at 1.92 but I haven't done that in months - no reason to.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Every processor is a little different in terms of what they can handle. I can OC to 1.9, running benchmarks for sh*ts and giggles is the only reason to go that high lol


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah was just trying it. I used to not be able to use battery saver because of the undervolt but recently had no issues with it so thought I would give it a go


----------

